# need some help



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys

well to start off i dont want this to sound like a soliciatation or anything.. im an electrician by trade but recently got laid off.. ive got a new part time job doing sales.. im tryin to sell knives n we have a great fillet knife that i kno u guys would love, as well as other products.. so wut im tryin to do is get a few people to try n help me out by giving me about an hour of ur time so i can sit down n show u wut ive got. i get paid regardless of whether i sell anything or not, im paid mainly to show the products. plz feel free to give me a call if u can help me out.

thanx in advance guys,


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

where you at big man.i got busted ribs and nothing but time.i look for random crap to do during the day..went in a mattress store today and layed on one out of pure boredom.asked the sales lady if she had a set of sheets we could try out.i need another fillet knife like i need a third nut but ill come check em out anyway if it helps ya out.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man thanx for replying so quick.. gimme a call sumtime 2mro if u wana 417 5904


----------

